# New online titling option



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Fenzi TEAM Titles now has rally! Fenzi TEAM Rally | A Virtual Rally Titling Program Like the other TEAM titles, the emphasis is on correct execution of the various bits and pieces, instead of having to do a full course right off the bat.


----------

